# Drip edge on bottom side of window sill...



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

is the bottom of the sill horizontal or tipped down?
If there is a tip to the sill or apron, you won't (shouldn't) need the kerf cut.

consider using a palm router with a spline bit.


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. They are horizontal and from the way the paint has peeled under the sills, I should have guessed a kerf cut would be necessary. Thanks again.


----------

